# Bird houses, picket fence, wishing well.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been working on a lot of projects for the last three months that include the following:
Six sided bird houses, one and two openings.
Large and small special brackets for houses built for fence hanging instead of on poles.
On opposite side of new fence post where the 4 x 4 support is, I built a special six foot tall three sided box with bird house sitting on each top of all the supporting 4 x 4 post..
Two church houses.
Bird house and feeder on a pole.
Bench and matching two small tables.
Arbor over bench and table.
White picket fence and gate between back porch and work shop.
Round three brick flower bed with a hollow Cypress stump in the middle, flowers to follow.
Large and small flower boxes.
Folk art Bass, Redfish, and Spec bird houses.
Wishing well to cover â€œugly ol gas meterâ€
Two old Cedar fence lumber wheel barrows.
A three opening super big Dovecote house. Approx. 25â€ wide X 40â€ tall.
The white picket fence separates the rest of the â€œcourtyardâ€ from my workshop.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been working on a lot of projects for the last three months that include the following:
Six sided bird houses, one and two openings.
Large and small special brackets for houses built for fence hanging instead of on poles.
On opposite side of new fence post where the 4 x 4 support is, I built a special six foot tall three sided box with bird house sitting on each top of all the supporting 4 x 4 post..
Two church houses.
Bird house and feeder on a pole.
Bench and matching two small tables.
Arbor over bench and table.
White picket fence and gate between back porch and work shop.
Round three brick flower bed with a hollow Cypress stump in the middle, flowers to follow.
Large and small flower boxes.
Folk art Bass, Redfish, and Spec bird houses.
Wishing well to cover â€œugly ol gas meterâ€
Two old Cedar fence lumber wheel barrows.
A three opening super big Dovecote house. Approx. 25â€ wide X 40â€ tall.
The white picket fence separates the rest of the â€œcourtyardâ€ from my workshop.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

More items I have been working on.
Stick in center of stump is temp rain gauge.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

All the wood is from 6' new or used Cedar fence pickets.
I rip and cut to my needs.
I bought a nail gun and pancake compressor about a month before I started the building. This is the first nail gun I have ever owned, and the best thing I have bought, so much time saving.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool stuff


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks even better in person very nice work Doyle i. Glad you shared it on here;


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

kudos on all the work, Doyle.. You are one busy old geezer..

Wish I still had your 'drive'....:cheers:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> kudos on all the work, Doyle.. You are one busy old geezer..
> 
> Wish I still had your 'drive'....:cheers:


I had a choice of sitting in my recliner and die or go outside with fresh air and accomplish something nice and pretty for my backyard and get some satisfaction from what I did. The front yard has already been completed. I am working on flower beds now also rebuilding my backyard into a "courtyard", Lots of brick to be brought in for those. Next project is for a 2' tall Pelican on a old stump.
I will start work back on the wood Skeeters and shore birds when it gets cold and rainy.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, you have been busy.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice.So cool to see hand-crafted art with no MADE IN CHINA sticker on it.Beautiful work that'll keep you out of the pool halls.


----------

